# (MT) AFC MOONSTONES Sea Biscuit Run "Biscuit" (Auggie X Shooter Bitch)



## moonstonelabs

CNM AND EIC CLEAR

Sire: FC-AFC CREEK ROBBER (399.5 AA points)
Dam: BAMS LAKESIDE CASSIE*** 
(FC-AFC DUST DEVIL'S SHOOT THE MOON x FC-AFC DINWIDDIE)
Biscuit's littermates: MOONSTONES Smiling Milo MH QAA;
MOONSTONES Ignites on Impact MH SH JH QAA;
Silvertips I Hope So QAA, 
Half-sister Ford Deuce Coupe 2008 NARC FINALIST

WHELPED: 5 APRIL 2004 - 4 years old
OFA HIPS LR-159572G24M-PI
OFA ELBOWS LR-EL30770M24-PI
CERF LR-47177/2006***30
EIC Clear ~ CHIC 36168
DNA Profile V467255 
CNM CLEAR LR-CNM08-711-M-PIV
2 previous breedings produced excellent hunting dogs with field trial intelligence
~~~~~~~~~~~
**2005 and 2006 DERBY LIST Amateur Handled 27 Derby Points 
**BISCUIT QUALIFIED ALL-AGE at 25 Months
** Qualified 2008 National Amateur Retriever Championship
** Qualified 2007 Canadian National Open & 2008 Canadian National Am
** 19 AKC AA points; 7 CKC AA points

AMATEUR TRAINED/AMATEUR HANDLED

Biscuit's accomplishments ~ go to http://www.moonstonelabs.com/Biscuit.html
For more about MOONSTONE LABRADORS, go http://www.moonstonelabs.com
Stud Contract for Natural/AI breeding on Biscuit's page - Fee $800
Natural/side-by-side AI, Chilled Extended Semen, or Frozen Semen 

Contact Sarita McKnight MOONSTONE LABRADORS, Bigfork, Montana 
(406) 257 - 7311 or email [email protected]


----------



## moonstonelabs

*AFC MOONSTONES Sea Biscuit Run CNM & EIC CLEAR*

AFC MOONSTONES SEA BISCUIT RUN "Biscuit" 
Sire: FC-AFC CREEK ROBBER (415 AA points)
Dam: BAMS LAKESIDE CASSIE*** (FC-AFC DUST DEVIL'S SHOOT THE MOON x FC-AFC DINWIDDIE)
Biscuit's littermates: MOONSTONES Smiling Milo MH QAA; MOONSTONES Ignites on Impact MH SH JH QAA; Silvertips I Hope So (Open win,2nd) , half-sister Ford Deuce Coupe 2008 NARC Finalist)
Qualified for 2007 Canadian National Open; 2008 National Amateur; 2008 Canadian National Amateur
WHELP DATE: 5 APRIL 2004 
OFA HIPS LR-159572G24M-PI 
OFA ELBOWS LR-EL30770M24-PI 
CERF LR-47177/2006***30 
CNM - CNM #LR-CNM08-711-M-PIV 
EIC Clear CHIC 36168 
DNA Profile V467255
2 previous breedings produced excellent hunting dogs with field trial intelligence and ability ~~~~~~~~~~~litter out of MOONSTONE's "Molly" is an incredible litter - possibly the best litter we've had.

Biscuit's accomplishments 
**2005 and 2006 DERBY LIST Amateur Handled 27 Derby Points
**BISCUIT QUALIFIED ALL-AGE at 25 Months 
** Qualified 2008 National Amateur Retriever Championship 
** Qualified 2007 Canadian National Open & 2008 Canadian National Am 
** 19 AKC AA points and counting; 7 CKC AA points
AMATEUR TRAINED/AMATEUR HANDLED ~ 
http://www.moonstonelabs.com/Biscuit.html
For more about MOONSTONE LABRADORS, go http://www.moonstonelabs.com
Stud Contract for Natural/AI breeding on Biscuit's page - 
Fee $800 Natural/side-by-side AI, Chilled Extended Semen, or Frozen Semen 

MOONSTONE LABRADORS Bigfork, Montana [email protected] (alternate email) __________________


----------

